# THE HOLY GRAIL OF NISSAN FORUMS



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hoping against hope that I've found it. I've posted this very simple and open ended question on a number of other forums and in 10 days gotten 19 reads and 0 posts.

I've got a number of questions but I'll start with the simple one and post others as seperate question to avoid confusion.

I've recently purchased through an auction at our salvage yard, a 1987 nissan truck with the z24, m/t 4x4. I got it for 550 has 157,000 miles on it. I've noticed that for being 22 years old, its got quite a bit of pep to it.

What I'd like to know is the highs and lows of this thing. For example I've got 2 89 subarus m/t 4x4 their inherant weakness is cylinder heads, but i've never had any other problems out of the norm, great for 4x4ing all things considered. I've also got a 93 sidekick 4x4 a/t and i'm pretty sure the suspension was designed by chiropractors looking to constantly adjust you and urologists hoping for the continous dislodging of your kidney stones. Smooth roads and snow, its great, got speed bumps, make sure your medical premiums are up to date.

So what are the pros and cons to this nifty little truck?


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

The Z does have quite a bit of pep. If you didn't already know it has 8 spark plugs. The truck you bought with 150k is just gettin broke in at that mileage. These trucks are tough. The weight of the 4x4s hold them down some. I know the timing tensioner and guides are sometimes problem areas. I would prob check the compression also not that it is a common problem but just to see since its new to you. Zane can help you more than me since i have the ka


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah that was a trip poppin the hood and seeing 8 plugs I thought to myself, wow, didn't know they put a v8 in these things! What is the purpose of the other 4 plugs? As I stated before, i'll have more questions just kinda wanted to get a feel for whats good and whats not on these. 

I've had it for 10 days about now, finally filled up, I sure hope to god they get better than the 13 I got on my first tank. Was going to do a tune up last weekend but I'm still fighting getting my wifes suzuki back together


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The motor has 4 plugs for intake side and 4 plugs for exhaust side. During ecceleration they all work in sequence. During decceleration the exhaust side shuts off, someone please confirm this but I think it's right.


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

I would start by doing the compression check then if all is good a full tune up (plugs-NGK, plug wires-Nissan or NGK, cap and rotor-nissan, fuel filter-wix, oil filter-nissan or wix, air filter, and change all fluids). Check your oxygen sensor. These have worked best for me but others might have had better luck with other brands. You should be getting better gas mileage than you are and a tune up should do the trick. I can get better mileage than 13 mpg and I have a lift and run 33s.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

TRAVIS75 said:


> Yeah that was a trip poppin the hood and seeing 8 plugs I thought to myself, wow, didn't know they put a v8 in these things! What is the purpose of the other 4 plugs? As I stated before, i'll have more questions just kinda wanted to get a feel for whats good and whats not on these.
> 
> I've had it for 10 days about now, finally filled up, I sure hope to god they get better than the 13 I got on my first tank. Was going to do a tune up last weekend but I'm still fighting getting my wifes suzuki back together


 I had an 87 nissan 4x4 with a napz engine. It sounds like the same setup you have. Don't expect great gas mileage. The best I ever got was about 19 MPG on a road trip. What you can expect is a damn near bulletproof little truck. I bought mine off of my father with 148000 hard miles. He had hauled everything from large stone to tree stumps in his landscaping business and the little truck stayed overloaded most of the time. He was however religious about keeping his oil changed and I think that was probably the main thing that kept the truck running for so long. the only problem I ever had was a blown headgasket at 240000 which I replaced on my own. When I sold the truck it had 268000 and was still going strong.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pro ..they are easy to service and repair..

con..the people who drive them..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

My HB was born 12/85, Z24I, aside from changing the oil and filters, thats about all I have done to it. its been a great truck, its been over loaded, driven thru some deep water (part way up the door) in short, its done everything that I have asked of it and keeps on running.
One of the best trucks I have owned


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

minitrkingking said:


> The motor has 4 plugs for intake side and 4 plugs for exhaust side. During ecceleration they all work in sequence. During decceleration the exhaust side shuts off, someone please confirm this but I think it's right.


 I think you are on the right track about the plugs, my Dad had a Bluebird with the C A 20 2 litre engine twin plug which I think would be similar. I think it is a bit more complicated and one bank of plugs cuts in and out at certain rev ranges.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the exhaust side takes a hotter plug....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my wife say's that to me all the time..


----------

